# Anglerboard auf der German Fishing Tackle Show



## Anglerboard-Team (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
vom 23-25 Februar findet in Hofheim bei Frakfurt am Main (Ardek-Messezentrum) die 2. German Fishing Tackle Show statt. Das Anglerboard wird auf dieser Messe mit einem eigenen Stand vertreten sein. Deshalb möchten wir euch alle recht herzlich einladen die Messe und natürlich auch unseren Stand zu besuchen.

Bei der GFTS handelt es sich um eine internationale Fachmesse auf der sich Endverbraucher über  Neuigkeiten aus der Angelbranche informieren können. Der Veranstalter hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht besonders den kleineren und oftmals unbekannteren Herstellern eine Plattform zu bieten Ihre Waren und Dienstleistungen den Anglern vorzuführen. Insgesamt werden ca. 45 Importeure und Hersteller vor Ort sein, die ca. 80 Marken repräsentieren.
Welche Aussteller vor Ort sein werden könnt ihr hier nachlesen.

Der Besuchertag für Endverbraucher ist am 23.02.06, der Eintritt kostet 10€. 
Ihr erhaltet 50% Ermäßigung auf den Eintrittspreis wenn ihr euch entweder unter www.hda-as.com als Besucher registriert oder einfach die Anzeige aus der Anglerpraxis Dezember-Ausgabe ausdruckt und zum Eingang mitbringt.


Wir würden uns freuen dem ein oder anderen Boardie an unserem Stand begrüßen zu dürfen. 

Die genaue Anschrift der Messehallen lautet:

ARDEK-Center Rhein Main
Robert-Bosch-Strasse 9
65719 Hofheim

Zu den Kommentaren gehts hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1462669


----------

